# Beman



## Beeman (Jan 23, 2013)

Need some help . I have 2 gravelys one a commerical 10a Ser. #77965 The other one is super convertible. Ser# 79271. Would like to know yr. they were made. an the hp of the super convertible . The 10 a has Kohler eng.


----------

